
We hacked a Tesla model 3 to all wheel drive and it’s fantastic - fortran77
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQFWzB9o_Jk
======
erulabs
Really looking forward to seeing more software hacks on Teslas. It restores
what was so great about the height of American muscle cars: people with more
knowledge go faster. The commoditization of performance is fantastic - and I
love my model 3 - but I’m excited for the future when I can get a 2nd car for
my wife and hack the hell out of our 3! If Tesla took me to court over it, I’d
suspect the publicity would easily make up for the legal fees!

The model 3 is a lot like the iPhone - absolutely the way of doing things and
impossible to go back - but we shouldn’t forget the freedoms we lose, and the
DRM we gain.

~~~
maest
Having hacked cars running on public roads - how do you think that will impact
road safety?

I'm all for people to control the hardware they buy, as long as they don't
increase the risk of crashing into my car or running me over while crossing
the street.

~~~
erulabs
Typically the hacks amount to enabling a feature in the car that you would
otherwise have to pay for. For example new BMWs come with seat-heaters in the
car, but not available to be used unless an additional fee is paid to unlock
them. A "hack" would be using the seat-heaters in the car you paid for without
paying.

For things like custom driving software, usually people test that on closed
race tracks, etc.

